# The bell hasn't rung yet.



## yuechu

大家好！

I was wondering, how would you say "The bell hasn't rung yet." (as in, the school bell which announces that class is over)
Would it be 铃声还没响? (Note: The bell sound is electronic and doesn't actually make a bell sound, if this makes a difference!)

Thanks!


----------



## T.D

铃还没有响 is good.  You could also say 还没有打铃。


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, T.D!


----------



## gonecar

I agree with T.D.
Even the sound, which is from the alarm clock set on the cellphone and usually a little piece of music (definitely not a bell sound), can still be called a (闹)铃.


----------



## brofeelgood

Is the term 「校钟」 used in Mainland China?


----------



## gonecar

brofeelgood said:


> Is the term 「校钟」 used in Mainland China?



No, I'm afraid we don't speak that way. In Mainland China,  we say [校铃] ,instead.
[校钟] , I perceive, is a big and heavy bell with thick and loud sound, as I heard of such names as [南开校钟] and [百年校钟], both of which are allegedly displayed respectively in Nankai University and Peking University, momentos to mark the schools' long histories.

So, I suppose [校钟] is a verbally archaic term in Mainland China, but possibly still used in HK or Taiwan.
Not very sure.


----------



## hx1997

There are also 下课铃 and 上课铃.



gonecar said:


> 校铃


I'd like to believe this word exists, but personally I've never heard it.


----------



## gonecar

校铃


----------



## SuperXW

I'm familiar with 上课铃/下课铃, but is very unfamiliar with 校铃. Maybe I've left school for too many years...


----------



## gonecar

SuperXW said:


> I'm familiar with 上课铃/下课铃, but is very unfamiliar with 校铃. Maybe I've left school for too many years...


To all whom it may concern:


I think I need to appologize, for my careless choice of words might have caused confusion. As in a reply to brofeelgood's question (seen above), I posted " _I'm afraid we don't speak that way. In Mainland China,* we *say [校铃],instead_."  

The bolded and inclined word, *we*, refered undoubtedly to people from all walks of life in the context in preference to the minority, those including me who engage in education. Thanks to the follow-up threads by *hx1997* and *SuperXW*, I realized the misworded first-person "*we*" and the fact that 校铃 is yet to be a common title farmilar to the public in spite of its entry into literary works and its plain comprehensibility.

I will therefore need to revise my unmindful and thereby misleading thread as follow:

*I'm afraid we don't speak that way. In Mainland China, most people would say [上课铃、下课铃], respectively refering to the bell to start a class and the bell to end a class. A general word, I think, for both of them among other schoolbells, would be [校铃], an umbrella term which has come into use in educationcal industry. People may come across it [校铃] in some literary works, but possibly seldom hear it except men on campus.*

Once again, please accept my sincere apologies for any inconveniences that I have caused.

Good luck, everybody.


(Note: 现在国内大部分校园铃声都是音乐伴真人声音的"铃声"。校园广播系统里有一个校园铃声模块(司铃程序)，有屏幕，可以显示铃声类别、响铃时间和铃声目录等信息。大的类别有: 春夏铃，秋冬铃；常规铃，考试铃，双语铃（英汉）；具体大致有: 起床铃、预备铃、上课铃、下课铃、出操铃、离校铃、熄灯铃，它们的声音都各不相同。这些声音文件的总目录就叫校园铃声，相关工作人员会简单地把它们叫做"校铃儿"。比如学校更换作息时间后，需要重新设置打铃时间和铃声内容时，这时他们会说"得改铃儿了；该换【校】铃了"。）


----------



## Huyen Ben Grace

gonecar said:


> No, I'm afraid we don't speak that way. In Mainland China,  we say [校铃] ,instead.
> [校钟] , I perceive, is a big and heavy bell with thick and loud sound, as I heard of such names as [南开校钟] and [百年校钟], both of which are allegedly displayed respectively in Nankai University and Peking University, momentos to mark the schools' long histories.
> 
> So, I suppose [校钟] is a verbally archaic term in Mainland China, but possibly still used in HK or Taiwan.
> Not very sure.


[校鐘]  I used this word when I was studying in Taiwan 12 years ago.


----------



## Oswinw011

Huyen Ben Grace said:


> [校鐘]  I used this word when I was studying in Taiwan 12 years ago.


I don't think it's used in mandarin but in Cantonese, we might say: 去校下钟，它不准了。


----------



## gonecar

Huyen Ben Grace said:


> [校鐘]  I used this word when I was studying in Taiwan 12 years ago.


Good to know, Huyen Ben Grace.


----------



## Huyen Ben Grace

Oswinw011 said:


> I don't think it's used in mandarin but in Cantonese, we might say: 去校下钟，它不准了。


我用繁體漢字


----------



## AquisM

Oswinw011 said:


> I don't think it's used in mandarin but in Cantonese, we might say: 去校下钟，它不准了。


此校非彼校吧。
这个校是校正的校（粤 gaau3/普 jiào），上面讲的是学校的校（粤 haau6/普 xiào）。


----------



## Oswinw011

AquisM said:


> 此校非彼校吧。
> 这个校是校正的校（粤 gaau3/普 jiào），上面讲的是学校的校（粤 haau6/普 xiào）。


I misread it then.


----------



## dixue

下课(的)铃(声)还没有响

If it is a real bell, you also can say 下课的铃声还没有敲响。


----------

